# Can anyone assist in why i get these results



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a lot of transfers I got with a press years ago. Not sure if transfers have a expiration on them. I have had them some time now and not sure why I just got around to fooling with them but none of them are really coming out. I get this result every time where the paper stays and most of it peels. If I leave it longer the paper turns brown like burnt and on white shirts will scorch the shirt. I am using a Teflon sheet and not sure if I should be using one. The press I did it with is just a cheap knock off China made press. Figured possibility I have un consistant heat on my platen. or could it be not enough pressure or high enough temp. Im working on purchasing a new heat press soon.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

My 1st tought is I think you can not stock plastisol transfer for years.

330F - 15 seconds should be fine to press plastisol transfer.


----------



## stphnwinslow (Sep 20, 2010)

I've tried to use old transfers and gotten similar results, they're probably too old.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm not so sure there would be an expiration date on a transfer. I would be more inclined to believe it's the type of transfer. Did you have instructions for use? If it's a cold peel, you would wait for it to completely cool before you pull the paper off. If it's a hot split, you peel it off when it's still hot. I'd just test them to see what the best results are.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Seems they get a better peel when hot, no instructions, and I thought the same myself as for them being old. I was told they don't really go bad if kept in room temp and not exposed in high heat or sunlight, in which they always stayed in a cool dark room. I think ill do that again today, try hot and cold peels. Any idea of what the heat should be and for about how long to press? How much pressure?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, it's most likely hot split.

1) Set press to a temperature of 365F
2) Set press to medium/firm pressure
3) Press shirt for 3-5 seconds
4) Place transfer on shirt
5) Press for 10 seconds
6) Peel hot

Post results!


----------



## Rogray (Oct 4, 2013)

williekid said:


> I have a lot of transfers I got with a press years ago. Not sure if transfers have a expiration on them. I have had them some time now and not sure why I just got around to fooling with them but none of them are really coming out. I get this result every time where the paper stays and most of it peels. If I leave it longer the paper turns brown like burnt and on white shirts will scorch the shirt. I am using a Teflon sheet and not sure if I should be using one. The press I did it with is just a cheap knock off China made press. Figured possibility I have un consistant heat on my platen. or could it be not enough pressure or high enough temp. Im working on purchasing a new heat press soon.
> 
> I am 99.9% certain it is your cheap heat press I had exactly the same problem. But with plastisol transfers toy need high heat and HEAVY pressure for the best results. Medium pressure is no good it will not last .


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, me personally think its the heat press as well and will be purchasing one from proworld very soon. Have you all had experience with the TransPro 15X15 Heat Press?


----------



## Rogray (Oct 4, 2013)

williekid said:


> Thanks for the advice, me personally think its the heat press as well and will be purchasing one from proworld very soon. Have you all had experience with the TransPro 15X15 Heat Press?


I went and got a Hotronix best thing I ever did business wise no heat press no business


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have had a cheap press for 7 years. Not saying their all created equally. There are several other threads where people were having trouble and blaming the heat press and it turned out it was not the press. 

Plastisol transfers shouldn't go bad but if they were over cured from the begining cold be a issue. 

Try pressing transfer. Lifting heat platen moving shirt down and repressing author 5 sec and peeling hot. If that works it may be the press or your not comming up to temp. Are you pre pressing the press bare a few time to warm up the bottom platen. I do this several times while warming up press. Other wise it will zap the heat from the plate and not get the shirt and transfer to temp needed.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok I just ran one test and do plan on running more. Id like to thank everyone for their time and advice given. These transfers are several years old but as said always been stored in a dark and cool area. Now im starting to think its just the methods I used and possibility still hope for these transfers. Sean so glad to have someone like yourself on the forum team. You seem to be very educated on a lot other than just screen printing. I tried your method of pressing the platen and heating the base prior, as well as pressing the garment. I did still use a Teflon sheet as not sure if needed. This came out a lot better and im sure with more practice, i'm hoping for better and better results. I pressed it on this piece of polyester fabric I believe it is just not to waste blanks. Here is the first result tested after the advice was given. Also let me state that my press for some reason only hits 230 degrees then after that it just shuts off til cooled then I have to push the reset button and it turns back on but for some reason or another doesn't seem to want to go past that temp. Now with that being said, I did shoot the platen with my temp gun and the heat on the platen seems to be around 325 degrees in center and mostly on front edge of platen but the back is like 270. I know this is a Chinese press and maybe its time for a upgrade which im still working on, and most likely will get the one from proworld as im positive to make my money back quick and will get the job done meanwhile. Well guess just let me know what you all think. Also one question I have is that shouldn't all the ink from the transfer, transfer onto the garment leaving a ghost image on the paper? To me this doesn't seem to have happened.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Here are the correct instructions for hot peel plastisol transfers:

Set temperature at 390-400 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set pressure at medium.
Print 10-12 seconds.
Peel immediately while hot, in one continuous, smooth, rapid motion.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

williekid said:


> Also one question I have is that shouldn't all the ink from the transfer, transfer onto the garment leaving a ghost image on the paper? To me this doesn't seem to have happened.


It's normal and perfectly acceptable for a good amount of ink to be left on transfer paper, that's the nature of hot peel or "hot split" transfers


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. Dude...its time to get another press... You really need reliable settings to get the desired results. one thing to make clear...water/humidity is the enemy when storing transfers... you want a _dry_
_place _and where the humidity is relatively low (storing in a sealed plastic container at reasonable room temperatures is ideal)


Ed correctly stated you need more temp (minimum for our prints is 375 others its different and id go with his recommendation of 390-400 as this isn't gonna hurt)

next you need reliable pressure (we recommend minimum of 40 psi but as you may know your press doesn't have a pressure setting and more than likely your new one may not either so you need to place a partial sheet of notebook paper on each corner and press down (the paper should be half in and half out of the machine) then pull (if it pulls easily increase pressure til when you give a firm tug it holds
and not give). Finally your time needs to be consistent... i'd start at 7sec and go up til when you peel you get a nice consistent look and ink sep from transfer paper to garmet.

Once you get all of that...then your ready to print!

Good luck and if you still need help give me a holler 

oh...btw... you do not need to use a Teflon sheet to cover your transfer prior to pressing....it actually could be aiding in
you not getting the proper heat/time as its acting as a "barrier" and its taking longer for your print to cure


----------

